# Fish keeps floating to the top.



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi, i dont know what type of fish he is. But he is some sort of peacock or hap.
Anyway this fish has to keep swimming down bc he is always floating to the top. I dont know what wrong with him, its been a few weeks. I just put him in a hospital tank.
What does this mean and how do i treat it?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi,

sounds like a swim bladder problem which can be caused by a number of things. Is the fish still eating? If so then try fasting him for a few days. Add Epsom salt to the water at the rate of 1 Tablespoon per five gallons of water. Dissolve it first and add it gradually.

How long have you had the fish and how long has he had this symptom?

Robin


----------



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi, i had the fish for about 8 months.
He has been healthy ever since i got him.
He still eats. acts fine. just when he stops swimming he floats. poor dude. i feel bad i wanna help him.
the symptoms have been at least 3 weeks. i just took him out of the main tank, and placed him into a tank by himself.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Swim bladder problems usually present themselves by the fish not being able to maintain a stable position. It can't control it's floatation and will often rise repeatedly to the surface like a bubble. With considerable effort the fish can swim down away from the surface but as soon as it stops trying it floats back to the top and may hang there, upside down, on its side and right side up. Sounds like this is what's going on with your fish. 
Swim Bladder problems can be caused by a number of things. Genetic defect, internal growth, food or other blockage, injury to the swim bladder, or bacterial infection. 
If it's a genetic defect or an internal growth then there may be nothing you can do.

Some experts recommend treating with an antibacterial and that's definitely worth a try. THere's also the needle method--check out the article 'How to Keep your Fronts from Floating' in the forum's library section.

Robin


----------

